
StartPage.com and DuckDuckGo Search Privacy Featured in Search Engine Watch - LizMcIntyre
https://searchenginewatch.com/2017/12/15/whats-behind-the-trend-towards-private-search-engines/
======
vforgione
> Edward Snowden’s NASA spying revelations

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
LizMcIntyre
His revelations were instrumental in driving people to seek privacy-friendly
search options.

~~~
vforgione
Agreed. I was frowning at the editing error: NASA instead of NSA. Kind a
massive miss on that one.

